# Ras della fossa YouTube Video



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Un genio ahahahahahahhaah


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahaha Idolo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

fategli una visita urgente a questo


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Idolo


----------



## sheva90 (11 Settembre 2012)

Merita il palco di Zelig o di Colorado.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Settembre 2012)

però dice che de sciglio fa càgàrè


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2012)

Preferisco Sasà dell'inter che fa i live delle partite, ogni volta che l'inter perde è uno show impagabile.XD


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> però dice che de sciglio fa càgàrè



Non dice proprio cosi, dice che è inutile elogiarlo manco fosse arrivato un fenomeno quando alla fine è un ragazzino primo pelo che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla. E come dare torto. Ma d'altronde se ci esaltiamo è perchè da tanti anni non abbiamo un terzino che abbia un bel piedino, ecco perchè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Sasà dell'inter che fa i live delle partite, ogni volta che l'inter perde è uno show impagabile.XD


Chissà la stagione scorsa che spasso allora  soprattutto contro il Novara


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Grande Ras!


----------



## E81 (11 Settembre 2012)

ahahahh! E' un pazzo! ahah!


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chissà la stagione scorsa che spasso allora  soprattutto contro il Novara



è stato un infarto continuo.XD Contro il bologna opera d'arte.
In una partita squadra in svantaggio ranieri cava forlan e mette cordoba.
"Cordoba al posto di forlan.. (ci pensa un secondo) Cordoba al posto di Forlan?!? ..Ma grandissimo pezzo di meeeerda!!"


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2012)

Come sempre grande il RAS


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> però dice che de sciglio fa càgàrè



E te pareva... ormai nell'ambiente Milan, se qualcosa osa dire che magari non è giusto elogiare così tanto qualcuno, partono subito i carri armati. Dove ha detto che quello che hai detto? Ha detto che è un bravo giocatore e potrà diventare molto forte, ma che non sta facendo niente di eccezionale.


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

E' Dio.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> però dice che de sciglio fa càgàrè



Non ha detto questo,ma che il ragazzo ha fornito delle prestazioni "normali" e non esaltanti come qualcuno fa credere.Del resto ci troviamo di fronte forse ad un buon giocatore,non di piu'!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Eh Ras, piano piano, speriamo che ci trolli tutti durante tutta la stagione il Pazzo


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo veramente..


----------



## Polis (12 Settembre 2012)

Ras IDOLO


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Sasà dell'inter che fa i live delle partite, ogni volta che l'inter perde è uno show impagabile.XD



L'anno scorso li faceva, il sorteggio, il Barca, quest'anno speriamo ne faccia ancora..


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Settembre 2012)

Ridere non mi fa ridere, di calcio non capisce veramente nulla, spara ***** in continuazione sulla squadra/giocatori---> mi sta sul ***** quasi quanto un gobbo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ridere non mi fa ridere, di calcio non capisce veramente nulla, spara ***** in continuazione sulla squadra/giocatori---> mi sta sul ***** quasi quanto un gobbo.



La gran parte delle mozzarelle presenti nella nostra rosa meritano i suoi aggettivi!


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La gran parte delle mozzarelle presenti nella nostra rosa meritano i suoi aggettivi!


Esatto! E poi come si fa ad odiarlo


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La gran parte delle mozzarelle presenti nella nostra rosa meritano i suoi aggettivi!



Già ha fatto una figura di m. con Pazzini, adesso dice che De Sciglio è scarso come si fa a seguire sto personaggio.

Il mercato adesso è chiuso, la squadra ormai è questa, è inutile sparar m. ogni due secondi contro i giocatori, per poi essere zittito dopo due giorni...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Già ha fatto una figura di m. con Pazzini, adesso dice che De Sciglio è scarso come si fa a seguire sto personaggio.
> 
> Il mercato adesso è chiuso, la squadra ormai è questa, è inutile sparar m. ogni due secondi contro i giocatori, per poi essere zittito dopo due giorni...


Non ha detto che De Sciglio è scarso(anzi pensa che puo' diventare un ottimo giocatore),solo che non si capacita di come si sia lodando tanto il regazzo per nulla,dato che non ha fatto nulla di fantascientifico.Come dargli torto poi quando fa dell'ironia su simil scamorze quali Traore,Mesbah e scherzi della natura vari???


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Mi son perso il pezzo dove dice che De Sciglio è scarso, mah.


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Settembre 2012)

Non dice è scarso ma lo fa passare come un ripiego, come fa con tutti gli altri, ma tanto ho capito come ragiona: son tutti scarsi, anderemo in B, moriremo tutti. Poi a festeggiare nel caso le cose dovessero andar bene, un classico.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Non dice è scarso ma lo fa passare come un ripiego, come fa con tutti gli altri, ma tanto ho capito come ragiona: son tutti scarsi, anderemo in B, moriremo tutti. Poi a festeggiare nel caso le cose dovessero andar bene, un classico.



Ha detto semplicemente che non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale e credo sia una valutazione giusta!


----------



## SololaMaglia (13 Settembre 2012)

Strano che a 19 anni non abbia fatto ancora nulla in carriera eh? 

Io invece ho grande fiducia in questo ragazzo e son contento che il terzino destro del milan sia un giovane milanista nato a Milano e con grandi prospettive.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Strano che a 19 anni non abbia fatto ancora nulla in carriera eh?
> 
> Io invece ho grande fiducia in questo ragazzo e son contento che il terzino destro del milan sia un giovane milanista nato a Milano e con grandi prospettive.



Guarda che anche il ras la pensa uguale. Quello che intendeva dire nel video è che ormai sui giornali si parla solo di De Sciglio come se avesse dimostrato chissà cosa. Lui si augura che sia fortissimo però è oggettivo che ancora deve dimostrare un sacco di cose e ha aggiunto che caricandolo di aspettative si rischia di bruciarlo, cosa verissima e infatti abbiamo un sacco di esempi.
La gazzetta parla di De Sciglio perchè fin'ora è l'unica nota interessante dell'intera rosa milanista. In altri tempi non ne avrebbero parlato manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Strano che a 19 anni non abbia fatto ancora nulla in carriera eh?
> 
> Io invece ho grande fiducia in questo ragazzo e son contento che il terzino destro del milan sia un giovane milanista nato a Milano e con grandi prospettive.



Mi sa che non ci capiamo.Il Ras,come tutti,credono che il ragazzo possa aver un gran bel futuro,ma ad oggi non ha fatto nulla di eccezzionale.Credo sia la realta,a meno che esista un altro De Sciglio che gioca nel Milan!


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2012)

a me il ras fa morire  guardo sempre molto volentieri i suoi video


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ci capiamo.Il Ras,come tutti,credono che il ragazzo possa aver un gran bel futuro,ma ad oggi non ha fatto nulla di eccezzionale.Credo sia la realta,a meno che esista un altro De Sciglio che gioca nel Milan!



per me quello che fa alla sua età è eccezionale, cioè non è da tutti, gioca da veterano ed ha solo 20 anni, può solo che migliorare..che deve fare scartare tutti anche il portiere e metterla dentro ogni partita per fare qual cosa di eccezionale??


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me quello che fa alla sua età è eccezionale, cioè non è da tutti, gioca da veterano ed ha solo 20 anni, può solo che migliorare..che deve fare scartare tutti anche il portiere e metterla dentro ogni partita per fare qual cosa di eccezionale??


Ha giocato discretamente.Il ragazzo ha 20 anni,non 16-17.A quella eta' sarebbe stato diverso!


----------



## luck (15 Settembre 2012)

ha scritto questo:
_no, secondo me non va bene pomparlo troppo...giusto elogiarlo e lodarlo quando gioca bene ma finora ha fatto vedere di essere﻿ un buon giocatore, normale a mio avviso. Ho capito che finora abate a parte, ci siamo abituati a vedere sulle fasce delle ***** disumane e che appena ce ne capita uno decente ci esaltiamo...ma andiamoci piano sennò De Sciglio fa la fine di balotelli_


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

luck ha scritto:


> ha scritto questo:
> _no, secondo me non va bene pomparlo troppo...giusto elogiarlo e lodarlo quando gioca bene ma finora ha fatto vedere di essere﻿ un buon giocatore, normale a mio avviso. Ho capito che finora abate a parte, ci siamo abituati a vedere sulle fasce delle ***** disumane e che appena ce ne capita uno decente ci esaltiamo...ma andiamoci piano sennò De Sciglio fa la fine di balotelli_



Perfetto.E' il pensiero di tutti!


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Hype per il prossimo video post Atalanta


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Settembre 2012)

luck ha scritto:


> ha scritto questo:
> _no, secondo me non va bene pomparlo troppo...giusto elogiarlo e lodarlo quando gioca bene ma finora ha fatto vedere di essere﻿ un buon giocatore, normale a mio avviso. Ho capito che finora abate a parte, ci siamo abituati a vedere sulle fasce delle ***** disumane e che appena ce ne capita uno decente ci esaltiamo...ma andiamoci piano sennò De Sciglio fa la fine di balotelli_



Quante str... Balotelli era una testa di m già quando era in primavera, De Sciglio si vede che è un ragazzo serio...Comunque sta frase mi conferma che parla per sentito dire, senza ragionare...

Ah, per inciso: De Sciglio, a differenza di Abate, un cross teso e decente il mezzo lo sa mettere, anche se a 20 anni non ha il palmares di Maldini.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Quante str... Balotelli era una testa di m già quando era in primavera, De Sciglio si vede che è un ragazzo serio...Comunque sta frase mi conferma che parla per sentito dire, senza ragionare...
> 
> Ah, per inciso: De Sciglio, a differenza di Abate, un cross teso e decente il mezzo lo sa mettere, anche se a 20 anni non ha il palmares di Maldini.


Che c'entra,è un buon giocatore,ma che non abbia fatto nulla di eccezzionale è palese!


----------



## patriots88 (17 Settembre 2012)

E' simpatio ma qualche ******* la dice


----------



## esjie (17 Settembre 2012)

E' il nuovo Pif, potrebbe fare un provino x le iene


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> E' il nuovo Pif, potrebbe fare un provino x le iene



 però Pif è insuperabile


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (23 Settembre 2012)

Vi prego chiamatelo a scrivere qui...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Voglio vedere lo sfogo post Udine  secondo me non si incazzerà nemmeno, ormai è ordinaria amministrazione tirare giù il paradiso, passa anche la voglia


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

CIt " quella ***** della satta " Ahaha


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Grande il Ras!


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2012)

Altro video in cui dice la sacrosanta verità.

Io voglio i live


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Lo voglio qui sul forum


----------



## SololaMaglia (27 Settembre 2012)

Sarà disperato oggi che abbiamo vinto... ah no ci sono Traorè e Constant da insultare, tutto ok allora!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

troverà sicuramente il modo di insultare la squadra anche se abbiamo vinto dicendo che abbiamo giocato da schifo..è vero che ha ragione, fa anche ridere e tutto ma è troppo negativo, un briciolo di positività ce la deve avere per essere un tifoso altrimenti è come se tifi contro


----------



## patriots88 (27 Settembre 2012)

Suggeritegli il nostro forum


----------



## sheva90 (27 Settembre 2012)

Fatto, gli ho inviato il link del forum in bacheca


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Fatto, gli ho inviato il link del forum in bacheca


Ottimo, speriamo ahahha


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Ottobre 2012)

Peccato solo che sto personaggio non abbia fatto un video in cui si dice sicuro di una sconfitta nel derby per 0-4, avrei avuto la certezza di una vittoria... 
C'è ancora qualche ora di tempo, speriamo!!!


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

il RAS era a 7gold a diretta stadio! Grandissimo!!

qua lo si vede benissimo dal 1:03


----------



## Sanfuka (8 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> il RAS era a 7gold a diretta stadio! Grandissimo!!
> 
> qua lo si vede benissimo dal 1:03





che Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> troverà sicuramente il modo di insultare la squadra anche se abbiamo vinto dicendo che abbiamo giocato da schifo..è vero che ha ragione, fa anche ridere e tutto ma è troppo negativo, un briciolo di positività ce la deve avere per essere un tifoso altrimenti è come se tifi contro


essere tifoso è molto di più che limitarsi a dire "ce la possiamo fare" e dire che va sempre tutto bene.
Piantiamola di dire che il tifoso vero non può inca*zarsi, ma deve sempre sostenere la squadra. Io m'inca*zo eccome, e voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di venirmi a dire che tifo contro per questo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ras,come ci sta trollando ultimamente lo Spazzino non l'ha mai fatto nessuno!


----------



## sheva90 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sta diventando famoso !


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2012)

Grande RAS


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahah che Dio.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

A questo punto si potrebbe cambiare il titolo del topic con i video del RAS


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2012)

Io a questo punto vorrei fare lo sbroffo e ricordare chi per primo ha segnalato questo "personaggio", già nel vecchio forum


----------



## sheva90 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Lo voglio conoscere.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2012)

ma sbaglio o da quando questo ha iniziato a far video abbiamo iniziato a prendere pere da tutti i lati?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Chiedo cortesemente ai moderatori se c'è la possibilita' di cambiare il titolo del thread,tipo una cosa generica,ovvero "Videi del Ras della Fossa"!


----------



## sheva90 (31 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o da quando questo ha iniziato a far video abbiamo iniziato a prendere pere da tutti i lati?



Cavolo, però hai ragione.


----------



## DannySa (31 Ottobre 2012)

E i sorteggi sfygatissimi lol


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2012)

hahhahahhaha bellissimo il rioppiaggio di Shining


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2012)

questa squadra di m e r d a con questi pipponi assurdi oggi ha vinto 5-1, voglio vedere cosa si inventa ora..va bene contestare la società ma adesso non ha più senso tifare contro tutte le partite e dire sempre che la squadra fa schifo, lo abbiamo capito se fai cosi non sei un tifoso o meglio ti fa schifo il calcio l'unica cosa che ti importa è vincere, non si ama la squadra in questo modo la si vuole solo male con questo atteggiamento


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Grande il Ras!


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2012)

http://youtu.be/o_Cq6rEcAC4


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Il Ras mi fa morire dalle risate,in questo video ha espresso il meglio di se,lui e Pato il bimbominçhia!


----------



## arcanum (12 Novembre 2012)

Constant nella formazione top europea ahahahah


----------



## JulesWinnfield (12 Novembre 2012)

d'accordo su quasi tutto, compresa la disamina su fb


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Ha ragionissima su facebook. Un covo di teste di m... tutta gente repressa


----------



## iceman. (12 Novembre 2012)

il rigore di pato su felix LOL


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2012)

ha ragione su tutto, non sono d'accordo solo su montolivo, montolivo faceva male perchè era l'unico giocatore buono in una squadra che faceva schifo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2012)

è un grande 

nonostante i risultati scadenti di questa stagione mi strappa sempre una risata.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Novembre 2012)

ma solo a me sta sui maroni???sicuramente dice cose giuste ma non lo sopporto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2012)

È una coglia però è simpatico  invitatelo sul foro


----------



## sheva90 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ci ho già provato ma non mi ha risposto...


----------



## BB7 (14 Novembre 2012)

Sono morto:


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2012)

Pare vogliano censurarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pare vogliano censurarlo.



Cioe' vogliono chiudegli il canale???


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2012)

Ecco quello inerente alla sfida con la Giuve:


----------



## Fry Rossonero (30 Novembre 2012)

non lo si può invitare nel forum? qualcuno gli scriva sul suo canale


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre dedicato alla sfida con la Giuvenile:


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2012)

E' solo volgare, non sa cosa dire, sbaglia le parole, non mi piace proprio.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (6 Dicembre 2012)

a me piace, però quando non tanto quando è in qualche trasmissione in giro o quando collabora con l'altro canale su youtube...lì secondo me perde molta spontaneità, sembra quasi che si sforzi per fare il simpatico.

Quando fa i video da solo a casa sua a me fa ridere un casino


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Nuovo video del Ras:


----------



## BB7 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Po.. a raffica


----------



## Ale (9 Dicembre 2012)

meriterebbe tanti asterischi questo qua


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Save Pato, grande RAS!!


----------



## BB7 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo video del RAS. Sto morendo giuro


----------



## Ibracadabra (15 Dicembre 2012)

Il Ras è un grande, lo seguo sempre !


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Il Ras in live:


----------



## sion (17 Dicembre 2012)

idolo,fa morire dal ridere


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Live sul sorteggio:


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi ha dato il meglio di se,raga m'ha fatto mori'!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2012)

Questa è la massonieria  sono morto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Inquietante quell'Antonini finale  comunque si è trattenuto, io avrei tirato qualche bestemmione da scomunica.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Dicembre 2012)

l'aveva detto!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Live con la Roma:


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Le parti di Boateng mitiche!!!


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

aqhahhaha

"amelia sembra che stia ca**ndo sul cesso col giornale aperto"


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2012)

riesce a farmi ridere nonostante la disfatta del milan. 

gli intermezzi con amelia e boateng tratti dal video natalizio mi hanno fatto schiantare


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

4 falli di gomma in faccia AHAHAHAH.
Grande!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Il live del D&R Time:


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco il "Buon Natale" del Ras:


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Save Pato(parte 2):


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

I consigli per gli acquisti del Ras:


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Il Ras su Juve-Milan di C.Italia:







Amelia che para come se stesse leggendo il giornale sulla tavolozza del water è qualcosa di epico!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il punto sul mercato del Ras:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

"Si vanno ad ingozzare di mer*a da Giannino"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quelli che dicono Amelia è fortissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Il Ras e i "Filli" di Gabriel:


----------



## Harvey (19 Gennaio 2013)

L'insulto ad Antonini non lo avevo notato, hero Gabriel


----------



## Butcher (19 Gennaio 2013)

Alla parte su Pato ho pianto


----------



## Butcher (22 Gennaio 2013)

Dalla sua pagina Fb


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre grandissimo il RAS.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Il Ras sulla situazione attuale(mercato e resto):


----------



## sheva90 (23 Gennaio 2013)

La parte finale e' da osvar


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il tributo del Ras a Mesbah:


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il RAS migliora a vista d'occhio


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Gennaio 2013)

No vabbè..epico!


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è da oscar


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

dai, è simpatico il Ras


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

IL ras doveva aspettare ACerbi..poteva fare il doppio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2013)

ultimamente fa dei video superbi


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mi aspettavo un finale in cui scopriva di Zaccardo con conseguente svenimento 


Mi fa morire, però solo quando scherza, di calcio ne sa poco poco


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un finale in cui scopriva di Zaccardo con conseguente svenimento
> 
> 
> Mi fa morire, però solo quando scherza, di calcio ne sa poco poco



Ma magari di calcio pure ne sa, è che si è imbastito per fare video di un certo tipo, scherzosi e leggeri. Si mettesse a parlare di calcio in maniera seria, quasi giornalistica, sarebbe di una noia che nessuno se lo fila di striscio.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un finale in cui scopriva di Zaccardo con conseguente svenimento
> 
> 
> Mi fa morire, però solo quando scherza, di calcio ne sa poco poco


Beh che c'entra,lui fa i videi per scherzare,ha un certo target.Ovvio si mettesse a fare filmati seri nessuno se lo filerebbe di striscio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh che c'entra,lui fa i videi per scherzare,ha un certo target.Ovvio si mettesse a fare filmati seri nessuno se lo filerebbe di striscio.



No no chiaro, però ogni tanto fa qualche considerazione seria, specialmente negli stati su FB, lì per me esce da quel che dovrebbere essere il suo campo.

E' bravissimo a far quello che fa, mi fa morire.


----------



## BB7 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No no chiaro, però ogni tanto fa qualche considerazione seria, specialmente negli stati su FB, lì per me esce da quel che dovrebbere essere il suo campo.
> 
> E' bravissimo a far quello che fa, mi fa morire.



Quoto, anche io leggendo i commenti che posta su fb mi sono fatto questa idea. La conferma l'ho avuta quando idolatrava Abate nonostante le sue prestazioni che tutti conosciamo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Il Ras sul mercato:


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ahaha.. fenomenale.. l'intervento del barboncino.. lol!!!


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti soprannomi presi da qui


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti soprannomi presi da qui



Già onore al vecchio MilanWorld


----------



## sion (2 Febbraio 2013)

al barboncino sono morto lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma lo invitiamo qualche volta sul foro ?


----------



## Ena (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sono convintissimo che ci legge!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti soprannomi presi da qui



Ma veramente


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Video del Ras dedicato ai rosiconi:


----------



## sion (5 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Video del Ras dedicato ai rosiconi:


soffoco


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2013)

si ma questo ha rotto... se deve utilizzare le nostre ******* che ci citi almeno..


----------



## sheva90 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Io una volta lo invitai qui...
Ma non mi ha risposto.


----------



## DennyJersey (7 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa avrebbe usato dal forum?
Ad ogni modo mi fa sbellicare ogni volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Video del Ras sulle scamorze senza gloria:


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Video su S.Valentino:


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il Ras su Viola-Inter:


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2013)

la parte di delio rossi è geniale


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Il Ras verso Milan-Barca:


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ras sulla sfida Milan-Barca:


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Un'immagine del Ras:


----------



## Isao (27 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ras sulla sfida Milan-Barca:


Ammirevole la cit. finale


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

La moviola del ras dopo Milan-Barca:


----------



## Stex (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ammirevole la cit. finale



il piccolo riccardino fuffolo


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Ras su Genoa-Milan:


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Video su Barca-Milan:


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Ras sul sorteggio:


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

D&Ras 3(da youtube):


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Ras news(da youtube):


----------



## esjie (3 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D&Ras 3(da youtube):



La faccia che fa a 00:46 

poi unreal tv :muahahah:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2013)

Mi era simpatico... ultimamente però mi sembra voglia fare troppo il divo da tubo e sta cominciando a diventare stucchevole.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Viola-Milan 2-2(da youtube)


----------



## Nicco (8 Aprile 2013)

Il finale fa piegare!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Giocatori da confermare e sbolognare(da youtube):


----------

